# Diet.... Any tips?



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Im currently just 11st 8Lbs and 14.5% fat. Wanting to bulk up 

Here is the diet ive made inc supps, Any tweaking or advice also 

1) 100g oatmeal, 50g whey (my protein total peptide), banana or similar. omega 3 tabs and glucosamine suplhate tabs.

2) 150g chicken, half bag uncle bens boiled rice about 125g, sauce of choice.

3) As meal 2 or tuna tina and remainder of rice 125g

4) Gaspari Superpump 250 + banana

5) *Train* also sipping Gaspari Size on during workout.

5) CNP pro recover shake.

6) 5 egg and cheese omelette. 3 whites 2 inc yoke

7) 100g oats and protein shake as meal 1 also Gaspari Novedex XT tabs

I will be training 4 days per week.

Day 1 - Shoulders and Biceps plus cardio

Day 2 - Back, Abs

Day 3 Chest Triceps plus cardio

Day 4 - Legs, Abs

Day 5 - Rest

Day 6 - Possible short cardio

Day 7 - Rest


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

don't waste your money on novadex xt use that money on other supps, try to change anything white to brown as in your rice /bread /pasta.

I would move your legs to day two, to give your bicep/upper body, more time to recover and grow before hitting them again with back, were the biceps are heavily inviolved, or throw a rest day in thr middle of your training.....


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Diet looks great.

I would definitely change your workout though do shoulders with chest & tri's and bi's with back and legs on the other day for a 3 day split. Have at least a days rest between workouts 2 if still recovering. Add in light cardio if needed on days off.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok so diets not bad then 

How about this for training:-

Day 1 - Shoulders and Biceps plus cardio

Day 2 - Legs, Abs

Day 3 - Chest Triceps plus cardio

Day 4 - Back, Abs

Day 5 - Rest

Day 6 - Possible short cardio

Day 7 - Rest

*OR*

Day 1 - Shoulders, Chest and Triceps

Day 2 - Cardio, Abs

Day 3 - Back, Biceps, Abs

Day 4 - Cardio

Day 5 - Legs, Abs

Day 6 - Rest

Day 7 - Possible short cardio, Abs

They any better? Also could I move the triceps on the sec on the second routine to day 5 with legs? so that day 1 wont be as intense?....

Thanks in advance.

I am looking to start all this from monday!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Option 2 looks very good;



Mystickhan said:


> Day 1 - Shoulders, Chest and Triceps
> 
> Day 2 - Cardio, Abs
> 
> ...


As far as your other question;



Mystickhan said:


> ... could I move the triceps on the second routine to day 5 with legs? so that day 1 wont be as intense?....


doing chest & delts on Day 1 will work your tris sufficiently enough to maybe use just 1 isolation move to really finish them off on that day. If you do a really good leg day, that'll be intense enough on its own, without then having to think about your triceps!

Not sure I agree with over training abs (4 x a week). I have read lots of places that suggest we treat them as any other muscle group, dividing up the abs into sections and train them with resistence once or twice a week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doing a body part 4x a week such as abs will probly make your back hurt unless youre very careful...

remember when london was obsessed with abs (lol when) and he thought he was gonna die lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha very true, look after your back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre natural i dont think going above 15% will be a good idea,

make it a very lean bulk dude...


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, Here is the revisied option 2 

Day 1 - Shoulders, Chest and Triceps

Day 2 - Cardio

Day 3 - Back, Biceps, Abs

Day 4 - Cardio

Day 5 - Legs, Abs

Day 6 - Rest

Day 7 - Possible short cardio

I took abs out on day 2 and 7, meaning only do abs 2 x a weeks which should be sufficent. Read that it isnt best to do abs on a cardio day...

Also a slight revise to diet adding 2 wholemeal bread slices with the omlette (No 6) and cutting the night oats (No 7) to 50g.

1) 100g oatmeal, 50g whey (my protein total peptide), banana or similar. omega 3 tabs and glucosamine suplhate tabs.

2) 150g chicken, half bag uncle bens boiled rice about 125g, sauce of choice.

3) As meal 2 or tuna tina and remainder of rice 125g

4) Gaspari Superpump 250 + banana

5) Train also sipping Gaspari Size on during workout.

5) CNP pro recover shake.

6) 5 egg and cheese omelette. 3 whites 2 inc yoke 2 x wholemeal bread slices

7) 50g oats and protein shake as meal 1 also Gaspari Novedex XT tabs

Original diet or the revised? Wanting to start from tomorrow 

Il post my progress up weekly i.e. weight gain etc


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats the breakdown and goals with your training routine.

ie are you planning to add poundage or up the intensity some otherway?


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Im basically trying to get more poundage. Trying to get more mass but also keep it as lean as possible. Have an all round good physique. End goal to be around 13.5 stone...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sooo you went into great lengths and detail about youre diet..

do you not think your routine needs similar detail?

just trying to be helpful dude...

but i`m seeing very typical over analysed diet and lip service to talking about the routine..

i`d suggest also increasing calories as you increase your weights rather than jumping straight in with x amount of extra cals...

you`ll get a leaner bulk that way


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

no worries mate il list my routine now also 

Erm also I totally forgot to add that I have L Glutamine powder so wheres best to add it into a drink? morning or night?

And I also have a lot of Kre Alkalyn tabs left, wasnt sure if I could take them after gym if taking Sizeon during ses?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry Cal, I disagree on this one - you can do exactly the same weights routine but it is your diet that effects whether you lean or bulk.

The diet looks decent enough for gaining weight and your body-part spilt is now much better, give it 2 weeks and review your progress.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok the routine:- (All exercises for 3 sets, 10, 8, 6 final set = heaviest either achieve 6 reps or failure)

*Day 1* - Shoulders, Chest and Triceps

*Shoulders*

-Seated Dumbbell Press

-Front Dumbbell raises

-Dumbbell Shrugs

-Smith Machine Seated Press

-Lateral Dumbbell Raises

*Chest*

- Bench Press Flat

- Bench Press Incline

- Dumbell Press Decline

- Dumbell Flys Flat

- Cable Crossover

*Triceps*

- Dips

- Kickbacks

- Cable Extension Rope

- Cable Extension Bar

*Day 2* - Cardio

Jogging on road or in gym on treadmill about 2 miles

*Day 3* - Back, Biceps, Abs

*Back*

- Seated Rows

- Lat Pulldown Wide Outer grip

- Lat Pulldown Close Inner grip

- Deadlift

- Dumbell Rows

- Pull Ups

*Biceps* (reps of 8)

- Alternate Dumbbell Curls Standing

- Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl

- Ez Barbell Curls Wide

- Ez Barbell Curls Close

- Cable Preacher Curl

*Abs*

- Crunches

- Cable Crunches

- Decline Sit Ups Weighted

- Leg Raises

*Day 4* - As Day 2

*Day 5*- Legs, Abs

*Legs* (reps 12, 10, 8 final set = heaviest either achieve 8 reps or failure)

- Squats

- Lunge

- Calf Raises (using smith machine)

- Leg Press

- Leg Extension

- Leg Curl

*Abs*

- Crunches

- Cable Crunches

- Decline Sit Ups Weighted

- Leg Raises

*Day 6* - Rest

*Day 7* - Possible short cardio, Short jog about 1 mile.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

unsurprisingly gonna say lotta isolations there for a bulking routine and quite a few exercises if youre planning on adding weight..

do you think its neccessary to do incline, decline and flat bench for example.

also do you think pull ups are even possible after doing 5 back exercises including deads?

also chest before shoulders bud...

bulking routine done on a 3 days split should have around 3-5 exercises and all should be big bstrds lol

honestly think youre using a routine suitable for gear use only.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok Cal, there are alot of exercises there your right . I do want to bulk just thought maybe a few extra would help me stay lean... I seem to add weight quickly..

Fancy tweaking it and cuting it down? I undersntad the chest before shoulders also...

Also ive got the L Glutamine and re Alklyne... Could i throw them into my diet?


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok Cal, there are alot of exercises there your right . I do want to bulk just thought maybe a few extra would help me stay lean... I seem to add weight quickly.. This plan and diet is similar to an old 1 I used and I was adding 1lb weight a week.

Fancy tweaking it and cuting it down? I undersntad the chest before shoulders also...

Also ive got the L Glutamine and re Alklyne... Could i throw them into my diet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

*Day 1* - Shoulders, Chest and Triceps

*Chest*

- Bench Press Flat

- Bench Press Incline or Decline

- Cable Crossover

*Shoulders*

-Lateral Dumbbell Raises or Front Dumbbell raises

-Seated Dumbbell Press or Smith Machine Seated Press

-Dumbbell Shrugs

*Triceps*

- Cable Extension Rope FST7

*Day 2* - Cardio

- Jogging on road or in gym on treadmill about 45 mins.

*Day 3* - Back, Biceps, Abs

*Back*

- Lat Pulldown Wide Outer grip superset Lat Pulldown Close Inner grip

- Dumbell Rows

- Deadlift

- Seated Rows

*Biceps*

- Alternate Dumbbell Curls Standing

- 21s for 2 sets

- High Cable Curl FST7

*Abs*

- Cable Crunches or Decline Sit Ups Weighted

- Leg Raises

*Day 4* - As Day 2

*Day 5*- Legs, Abs

*Legs*

- Squats Front & Back Superset

- Walking Lunges

- Calf Raises (using smith machine)

- Leg Press

- Leg Extension Superset Leg Curl

*Abs*

- Crunches

- Hanging Leg Raises

*Day 6* - Rest

*Day 7* - Rest


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

scan is right of course sorta lol it is the diet that determines a bulk HOWEVER its the weight and intensity used that determines results...

you`d be too fcuked to do any justice to the last exercises.

you wouldnt like what i`d trim it khan but why not start with dropping the isolations and see where that leaves you..


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol ok thanks guys !

Thanks ronie for then plan il give it a go...

Final q is 1 ive already asked about best time to add L Glutamine into my day and also I'd there is any point using kre alkalyn tabs also with my diet?

Thanks in advance and thanks again! Will keep this post updated


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Recommendations are 10 to 15 grams of L-Glutamine a day - supplementing it 2 to 3 times daily, with each serving at around 5 grams. You should also know that you may already be getting some L-Glutamine in your diet from other supplements you're taking. Many protein supplements already have some L-Glutamine mixed into it, so read the labels to know for sure. Best times to take L-Glutamine powder is in the morning, after a workout, and at night before bed time.

Creatine would also benefit your training & recovery.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks ronnie,

Yep protein does have Glutamine as does the gaspari sups. I may just add 1 scoop at breaki and 1 at bedtime.

As for creatine.. again the gaspari sups have some. I was told I didnt need to take it after gym as gaspari has some so didn't want to take it just for fun... Although 1 cap couldnt hurt


----------

